# Secondary cat delete????



## IReapZz (Jun 16, 2018)

Anyone tried removing there second cat? The o2 sensor seems to be before the second cat by the front axle. If anyone has removed it and knows whether it will throw a light or not please let me know! If not I may just do it anyways and find out myself.... My car is straighpiped and I want just a little more gurgles and pops!


----------



## btavish81 (Mar 18, 2018)

*rear cat*

removing the rear cat will not set the MIL on, just leave to 02 sensor before the cat alone.


----------



## IReapZz (Jun 16, 2018)

btavish81 said:


> removing the rear cat will not set the MIL on, just leave to 02 sensor before the cat alone.
> 
> Thank you for the response!! Have you Done this personally? Curious if it would make me fail emmsions as I live in the Boston area


----------



## btavish81 (Mar 18, 2018)

not yet, i actually plan on making my own downpipe which will be made from the very end of the primary converter. it might make more power, but mainly looking to evac the hot exhaust gasses out faster and smoother. im looking for a stock jetta 1.4t downpipe to experiment with.


----------



## Poetic50 (Feb 17, 2017)

Got new exhaust work done a few days ago. Stock Downpipe before o2 sensor seems to be 2 or 2.25 inches. After secondary cat it’s 2 inch ID(inside diameter). After the exhaust clamp the rest of exhaust was 1 7/8 inch. I decided to delete the secondary cat right before the downstream o2 sensor. So right after that sensor it’s 2.25 inch ID straight back all the way to a 2.5 inch Magnaflow straight thru muffler with the tip. No as loud as I thought however it sounds great. Got a video of some revving and gonna do a cold start today. Need to do some drive bys too but will do that later. No CELs so far everything seems normal just like before. I have a OBD scanner Bluetooth tool which I use to keep an eye on every parameter I can And gosh does this engine need an Air To air Intercooler bad. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IReapZz (Jun 16, 2018)

Poetic50 said:


> Got new exhaust work done a few days ago. Stock Downpipe before o2 sensor seems to be 2 or 2.25 inches. After secondary cat it’s 2 inch ID(inside diameter). After the exhaust clamp the rest of exhaust was 1 7/8 inch. I
> decided to delete the secondary cat right before the downstream o2 sensor. So right after that sensor it’s 2.25 inch ID straight back all the way to a 2.5 inch Magnaflow straight thru muffler with the tip. No as loud as I thought however it sounds great. Got a video of some revving and gonna do a cold start today. Need to do some drive bys too but will do that later. No CELs so far everything seems normal just like before. I have a OBD scanner Bluetooth tool which I use to keep an eye on every parameter I can And gosh does this engine need an Air To air Intercooler bad.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hell yeah dude! I'm straight piped from the cat back and prob will be cutting my second cat if I can get inspected early. I see you all over the forums, do you have an ig???


----------

